# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Sao anh không về chơi thôn Vỹ?

## yeuhanoi

Thôn Vỹ bây giờ không còn đẹp mộng mơ như bản thể ngày xưa để ai đó phải khắc khoải câu “Sao anh không về chơi thôn Vỹ- nhìn nắng hàng cau nắng mới lên”. Nhưng trào lưu không xoá nhoà hết được những gì đã ăn sâu vào tâm tưởng. Vỹ Dạ Xưa như thu hết không gian của Vỹ Dạ ngày trước, có cả thực với nhà rường lối cổ và cả thơ với hồn Huế trải khắp khu vườn, dành tặng ai muốn quay về với những ngày xưa ấy.



Vỹ Dạ Xưa không chỉ là nơi để người Huế đến nhâm nhi café hay nghe nhau hát, không chỉ là nơi để khách thăm Huế có thêm điểm đến về đêm; người ta đến Vỹ Dạ Xưa để tìm thấy Vỹ Dạ của quê mình và để trầm trồ “à, ra thế, Vỹ Dạ là đây”…



Ngồi thư thả ngay bên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng, chốc chốc nhấp ngụm café đắng để lắng đọng về Huế, về với quãng sông yên lành gió mát. Cách phố thị nhộp nhịp ngoài kia một bức tường, không gian bên trong Vỹ Dạ xưa sau mấy nhịp bước là một chấm lặng. Nhà rường cổ nép mình e thẹn dưới sắc xanh của khu vườn rộng. Êm ả và tĩnh lặng. Những cơn gió thoảng qua như mơ hồ nghe thấy. Một cây khế góc này, một cây cóc đằng kia, khóm đào, chanh, bưởi chụm đầu xúm xít rẽ về hướng khác. Hòn non bộ ngọa sơn quyền thế… Đôi quang, chiếc thúng cất đầy gánh dân gian… Vài chiếc nón che chút duyên… Liễu rũ, cỏ thảm xanh, phong lan điểm sắc, cây bonsai tuyệt thế. Khuôn viên rộng hai ngàn mét vuông đủ cho người ta về để góp nhặt những gì thuộc về Huế xưa, đắm mình trong không gian mát lành và thanh tĩnh, hát cho nhau nghe mà không xen lẫn tiếng ồn phố thị thời nay hay mời khách đến trong ngày hôn lễ trọng đại nhất cuộc đời.



Tiếng mưa róc rách trên mái ngói thơm nâu hôm nay như nhịp bước của ngàn người sẽ tìm đến Vỹ Dạ Xưa bởi nét Huế nơi đây. Vỹ Dạ chờ đón khách…








*Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo* Du lịch Huế - Lăng Cô ( cố đô Huế - biển lăng cô ) - du lich hue - lang co ( co do hue - bien lang co)
*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## thuty

Áo em trắng quá nhìn xuyên qua  :cuoi: 

Giờ thôn Vĩ Dạ chẳng có vị quái gì, đường nửa bê tông sỏi gạch tùm lum. Đầu thôn có quán cafe  :Big Grin: . Giờ bạn mà đến thôn Vĩ Dạ thì chắc phải vái ông Hàn Mặc Tử nghìn lạy, nhìn cái thôn lởm ơi là lởm mà sao thơ hay thế

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Cái tiêu đề nghe hay quá lên click vào 
Khác so với tưởng tượng của mình về thôn Vĩ Dạ

----------


## lunas2

có bài thơ "Đây Thôn Vĩ Dạ" thì pải

----------


## alonedevil

Uhm nghe cái tiêu đề tưởng đc ghé thăm thôn Vĩ Dạ trong thơ, nhưng chả giống với tưởng tượng tẹo nào

----------

